# Capital Gains Tax - Selling UK Property and Living in Spain



## dm1969 (Apr 4, 2019)

Here’s a conundrum:

- bought UK property in 2006 for circa £300k
- it’s now valued at circa £600k
- mortgage practically paid off

I have rented it out for last 6 months as I am now based in Spain where I am renting.

I understand that if I sell the UK property and use the funds ( some of them) to invest in a property here in Spain ( to become my main residence) I would not be liable for CGT here in Spain.

Is my understanding correct?


----------

